# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El decreto de golf cumple tres años sin haber permitido un solo campo

## ben-amar

Martes, 1/3/2011, 05:14 h
ELPAIS.COMAndalucía
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * España  >
    * Andalucía

El decreto de golf cumple tres años sin haber permitido un solo campo
La Junta ha recibido 19 solicitudes para proyectos con usos residenciales

DIEGO NARVÁEZ - Málaga - 28/02/2011
El decreto que regula la implantación de campos de golf en Andalucía ha cumplido tres años de vigencia (se aprobó el 12 de febrero de 2008), sin que hasta el momento se haya autorizado ni un solo complejo con usos residenciales, los llamados campos de interés turístico, ni siquiera después de la modificación realizada en junio pasado que alivió las exigencias para facilitar el desarrollo de las promociones.
Según la Consejería de Turismo, Comercio y Deportes, hay dos proyectos muy avanzados que podrían conseguir la aprobación del Consejo de Gobierno de forma inminente, aunque ya en verano de 2009 se anunció que en otoño de aquel año se darían las primeras autorizaciones.

Hasta el momento, la Junta ha recibido 19 proyectos para que tramite la declaración de interés turístico, el último de ellos, el pasado 17 de diciembre, el que promueve Libyan Arab Foreing Bank (Forebank), un banco público libio, en la finca La Resinera en Benahavís (Málaga) -según sus representantes, contempla 1.200 viviendas y no 1.925 como informó ayer EL PAÍS-.

El mayor número de proyectos se concentra en las provincias de Almería y Cádiz. Y en esta última se localizan las iniciativas más avanzadas, Jimena Golf Resort, en Jimena de la Frontera, y El Següesal Golf Resort, en Barbate, ambas de la misma promotora, Bogaris, y que están pendientes de los últimos flecos para poder ser autorizados. En Cádiz hay un tercer proyecto que, por sus características, apunta que tendrá menos trabas administrativas, la ampliación del Club de Golf Valderrama, para muchos especialistas el mejor campo profesional de Europa, que se desarrollaría en el término municipal de Castellar.

El número de solicitudes parece considerable en la actual coyuntura de crisis económica que afecta especialmente al sector inmobiliario, en el que prácticamente no hay actividad nueva en los últimos dos años, pero no cumplen las exigencias que impone el decreto. La polémica normativa se elaboró para poner orden y evitar que los campos de golf fueran utilizados como pretexto para promociones inmobiliarias en suelo no urbanizable de forma que en algunos acababa siendo imposible practicar el deporte.

En el proceso de elaboración del decreto hubo profundas discrepancias de criterio entre las consejerías directamente implicadas, Turismo, Obras Públicas y Medio Ambiente. Los criterios ambientales y urbanísticos son los que presentan más dificultades para los proyectos. El de Jimena, por ejemplo, está pendiente de resolver los impedimentos para la captación de aguas de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua, y el de Barbate tiene que reducir el número de viviendas desde las 1.400 que planteó inicialmente a menos de 800.

Para ser declarados de interés turístico y poder, por tanto, tener desarrollo inmobiliario complementario, los campos de golf deben cumplir una serie de requisitos de superficie mínima y distancia a la edificación más próxima, elaboración de un plan ambiental, certificación de calidad ISO, plantación de un cupo de especies autóctonas y no usar para el riego agua de la red de abastecimiento para consumo humano, entre otros. En junio pasado se modificó el decreto para que las urbanizaciones de golf no computen en los límites de población y suelo urbanizado que el Plan de Ordenación del Territorio (POTA) impone a los municipios.

----------

